# Bring retired parent to stay in UK?



## barnabus (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm doing some research for my father, who is retired and would like to come stay with us in the UK for a long term visit.

My wife and I are EU passport holders and resident in the UK, where we live and work.

Ideally my father would like to rent a place near us for six months to a year, however I would imagine that he would need something akin to the ILR visa, also to open a bank account etc. in order to do so.

His pension is the equivalent to a very good UK salary, so he is financially independent and in no risk to become a burden of the state.

Where does one start in this case... should he contact the UK consulate in the US? Is there anything that I can do on my end?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

barnabus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm doing some research for my father, who is retired and would like to come stay with us in the UK for a long term visit.
> 
> ...


Your father can come over without a visa for 6 months as a visitor (I assume he is a US citizen). It isn't renewable and he will have to leave the country. While there's no rule stipulating minimum time you must be away before returning, UK Border Agency take the view that visitors should only stay in UK the maximum of 6 months every 12 months.
To get a long-stay visa of a kind that enables him to virtually 'retire' in UK will be difficult, as the government has recently abolished a retirement visa for those of independent means. You can only bring your father over as a dependant if he is financially mainly or wholly dependent on you, and there's nobody in US to look after him financially.
Otherwise he will have to qualify on his own terms as an entrepreneur (investing substantial sum in UK and creating jobs), artist, author etc (but only if he qualifies, with established reputation).


----------



## barnabus (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the very helpful answer... you are correct, he is a US citizen. I think 6 months would be long enough for him. He can always go on a day trip across the channel!

As he wouldn't be a tax-paying resident, what would happen if he needed to got to the doctor's?

Thanks!



Joppa said:


> Your father can come over without a visa for 6 months as a visitor (I assume he is a US citizen). It isn't renewable and he will have to leave the country. While there's no rule stipulating minimum time you must be away before returning, UK Border Agency take the view that visitors should only stay in UK the maximum of 6 months every 12 months.
> To get a long-stay visa of a kind that enables him to virtually 'retire' in UK will be difficult, as the government has recently abolished a retirement visa for those of independent means. You can only bring your father over as a dependant if he is financially mainly or wholly dependent on you, and there's nobody in US to look after him financially.
> Otherwise he will have to qualify on his own terms as an entrepreneur (investing substantial sum in UK and creating jobs), artist, author etc (but only if he qualifies, with established reputation).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

barnabus said:


> Thanks for the very helpful answer... you are correct, he is a US citizen. I think 6 months would be long enough for him. He can always go on a day trip across the channel!
> 
> As he wouldn't be a tax-paying resident, what would happen if he needed to got to the doctor's?
> 
> Thanks!


He cannot normally go on a day trip to France to reset his stay in UK. Every time he leaves UK, his leave expires and he will have to be readmitted as a visitor on his return, and will need to meet all the requirements. If he has already been in UK for 6 months, it's unlikely that he will be allowed back in without staying away for 6 months or so.
Someone over in UK as a visitor can only get one-off emergency treatment at A&E or GP surgery. Anything more, such as in-patient or continuing care, has to be paid for. NHS is getting more strict on this, as they try to rein in costs. He should have travel insurance covering medical expenses. His US health plan may cover some UK expenses, but check the policy and conditions, esp how long he is covered outside US.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> He cannot normally go on a day trip to France to reset his stay in UK. Every time he leaves UK, his leave expires and he will have to be readmitted as a visitor on his return, and will need to meet all the requirements. If he has already been in UK for 6 months, it's unlikely that he will be allowed back in without staying away for 6 months or so.
> Someone over in UK as a visitor can only get one-off emergency treatment at A&E or GP surgery. Anything more, such as in-patient or continuing care, has to be paid for. NHS is getting more strict on this, as they try to rein in costs. He should have travel insurance covering medical expenses.


Its going back a few years now, but when I worked for the NHS, non EU residents (or those who couldnt produce their E111 cards) were charged! 40 pounds for a consultation with a GP and then they had to pay for their prescriptions, I dont know what happened financially if they had to be admitted to hospital - in fact even those who had E111s had to pay and claim it back, (altho if they had no money with them we'd turn a blind eye)

Jo xxx


----------



## barnabus (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the information! Very helpful indeed...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

barnabus said:


> Thanks for the very helpful answer... you are correct, he is a US citizen. I think 6 months would be long enough for him. He can always go on a day trip across the channel!
> 
> As he wouldn't be a tax-paying resident, what would happen if he needed to got to the doctor's?
> 
> Thanks!


Your father should check his US health insurance policy. If he has one of those Medicare Advantage programs or some sort of add-on to his Medicare coverage, he may be covered for travel abroad. Regular Medicare is basically worthless overseas unless he is ex-military and has Tri-Care coverage. (Tri-Care has changed name again, I think - but it's the coverage for military retirees.)

Failing that, he'll need some sort of travel health coverage, which will be pretty much limited to "urgent care" with coverage for medical evacuation back to the US when he's stable enough to travel.

For travel insurance, he can check with his own insurance agent, or there are any number of policies available online. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

